# Vanda tricolor var. suavis



## fbrem (Feb 20, 2009)

another one from the U. of Memphis greenhouse, this one smells great.







Forrest


----------



## Roy (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately its not V. tricolor v. Suavis. This is a hybrid with tricolor as one parent. May have tesselata, merrillii or luzonica, something like these as the other parent. The perfume would come thru from the tricolor or one of the others. Its a lovely flower though & I would certainly like to have it.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree with Roy, this is not Vanda tricolor v. suavis, but possibly one of the hybrids he mentioned as the simplest cases.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 20, 2009)

oh well, I'll have to check the tag again.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> Unfortunately its not V. tricolor v. Suavis. .... Its a lovely flower though & I would certainly like to have it.



I agree! Here a link to suavis http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7137&highlight=suavis

Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice Vanda!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Heck I didn't even know there was a greenhouse at my college until after I graduated!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Great flower. Nice to know that even Universities can have incorrect tags.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Amazing!!! I wish these were smaller and easier to grow...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2009)

beautiful flowers anyway. I may have some seedlings of v. tricolor suavis coming out of flask sometime, a fellow orchid club member had one from a deceased nearby vendor who had a plant about as large as jean's; I selfed her plant and also tried to place pollen on my phal corningiana (both have interesting color patterns and fragrance). the intergeneric cross didn't take but a member of a nearby orchid club took seed from the vanda selfing and there are supposed to be seedlings in flask. would love to see and smell hybrids between tricolor and phal corningiana!


----------

